

Domain redirect using rack-rewrite - dirtyhand
http://www.production-hacks.com/2010/06/05/domain-redirect-using-rack-rewrite/

======
famfam
For god's sake please do it in nginx or apache assuming you have one of those
in front of rack.

~~~
dirtyhand
Right, you can achieve this easily in nginx/apache. The whole idea of the
rack-rewrite gem (and this post) is to move those rewrite rules into your
app's code repository. This way your app can be moved between web servers
without having to rewrite those rules.

